# Look waht I got....



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sunday we stopped at an indoor flea market on the way from my mom's and I saw this and had to have it! It is made to hold a wine bottle but I put it in the floor in front of my fire place and put a toy in place of the wine bottle. It is adorable


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww that's super cute!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwww. i love it !


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We have the exact same one 
Bought it off ebay last year
It is such a cute deco


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That is so cute!!


----------



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

This is adorable. Nacho does this move when she wants more of something. I have never seen any other breed do this but apparently slot of chi's do it?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want one !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i want one too


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! I need that! I just love it!!! Great find!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I have that!!! I love it!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

is there a stamp on the Chi... to tell who makes it?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I thought it was a steal at $12.00 especially for the size and seems very well made


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

jan896 said:


> is there a stamp on the Chi... to tell who makes it?


I will look when I get home


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is adorable, I wonder if ebay will have some.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The box says it is called "Tiny Tippler" It says DWK Corporation and also says on the other side World of Wonders


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

me want it aww


----------

